# Newbie with no-bees from Ohio



## BeeMoose (Oct 19, 2013)

Hello all. I hail from southeast Ohio. I was recently introduced to the amazing world of bees from a friend who owns a hive in New York state.
We were on a trip in a car for two hours, during which time this "friend" filled my head with bee information and to say the least, I became very fascinated with bees and bee keeping. I have always had an
interest in beekeeping, but did not know how to get started.

I then contacted my local bee keepers club (Mid Ohio Valley Bee Keepers) and signed up to attend a class on bee keeping for beginners. My wife and I attended and this only fueled
my interest in bees.

I have read, and am reading, as well as researching on the web, everything I can about keeping bees.
I will be reading a lot here as well , and may ask a total newb question for clarification if I do not understand something.

My plan is to obtain all of my equipment this winter and be ready for my bees come spring. 


Thanks for having me here.

Dave


----------



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

Welcome to your new addiction.


----------



## merince (Jul 19, 2011)

Welcome from another Ohioan!

Great plan - you have all winter to absorb all sorts of information and get your feet wet in the spring.


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome Dave, I live just down the river from you in Belpre, Mann Lake is a good place to buy your hive materials, orders over $100.00 ship for free, this is their link http://www.mannlakeltd.com/ , the Washington county bee inspector also has a small bee supply store up on 676, he is a member of your bee club....I wish you well in your new hobby.


----------



## Chemguy (Nov 26, 2012)

Welcome! This has been my first year keeping bees. Like you, I started over the winter and took a beginner's course over the winter. Although I had read extensively, that course brought up even more questions and the rest of the winter was spent learning yet more. I am still learning, and always will be. In school year equivalents, I am maybe now (almost) in 3rd grade. 

Being an active member of a club has been the single best thing I have done. There, talking to others, I begin to better understand everything that I have read. More importantly, I can get a better appreciation of those things I've read that actually apply well in my area.


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome, Lots of good info on here. Enjoy


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Dave!


----------



## crewdog61 (Oct 23, 2012)

Welcome to bee forum Dave


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

Dave, that is exactly what i'm doing also, got the hives and equipment, have a location staked out for the hives, prepping it now, it'll be all ready to go in the spring. What breed of bees are you getting?


----------



## BeeMoose (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi HH. My plans are to obtain italian nucs from a local apiary. I am still looking at equipment and trying to get all that sorted out. I am now clearing an area on the back of my property to place my bees when they arrive. Thanks for the welcome.

Thanks to all who welcomed me to this very informative forum.


----------



## relishman (Nov 8, 2013)

im in the club too,got 1 year of schooling in and 10 hives of bees .this club will help you more than any one person can.will b glad to show you what i have done in the last year if you want to come to williamstown.indian run apiary is a good supply house and friendly advice.his number is 740-373-6396.have fun!!!


----------



## BeeMoose (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks for the reply relishman. Ansd thanks for the info. I have known the Wash. Co. Apiary inspector for decades and have spoken to him about starting out. He has been very open to helping me get started. I may take you up on your offer of looking at your apiary whenever it it convenient for you. I live just outside Marietta, so not too far from you.


----------



## relishman (Nov 8, 2013)

call me on a good clear day and we can take a look around,304-481-2782


----------

